# Amazon



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Ordered an item that is in stock with delivery for Christmas.

It's a two part item one is no good without the other, they have shipped part one (the easy to get hold of item) and now given me a estimated delivery time of feb for the other item!

Used to think highly of Amazon, but with this and an extra cost for delivery on another item due to it being delivered by one of their other sellers!

Don't say it is in stock when it isn't and thanks for e-mailing me when you know you can't complete the order. Just wait for me to try and track my item when I read in the Sunday paper that 2M parcels have been lost!

Tossers!

Its now too late for me to get an alternative!!!!!!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> Tossers!
> 
> Its now too late for me to get an alternative!!!!!!


I agree , got loads of new stuff from ebay no probs ,,,, one bloody item from amazon still not here :x :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Amazon Marketplace and Amazon are different entities - never had a problem with Amazon direct.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

One Household two different orders both Amazon Direct and neither here after saying they would be!!!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> I read in the Sunday paper that 2M parcels have been lost!
> 
> Tossers!
> 
> Its now too late for me to get an alternative!!!!!!


I think it works out at about 0.035% of parcells lost, hardley news worthy IMO :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7158751.stm


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

jonah said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > I read in the Sunday paper that 2M parcels have been lost!
> ...


My rant wasn't with the Post office just amazon selling me something that isn't in stock and they say it is, for me to find out on two days before Christmas day!.

Wasn't 0.035% of parcels lost quoted on BBC breakfast ? They said the same thing yet still reported it.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I was reading on another forum about Amazon Prime, Â£49 for the year and free next day delivery. Somone was slagging it off saying their orders didn't arrive ,then someone else said that they had no trouble at all great service ,best thing since sliced bread ,only their next day orders always took 48 hours to arrive :roll:


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

I think it works out at about 0.035% of parcells lost said:


> Makes no difference whether it's 0.035% or 35%. If you're one of those with a 'lost' parcel it's gonna piss you off.
> 
> For what it's worth Amazon's crown is slipping. Ordered a CD back in Sep (in stock). Still hadn't arrived by beginning of Dec with Amazon changing the estimated delivery on a weekly basis


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

cuTTsy said:


> Used to think highly of Amazon, but with this and an extra cost for delivery on another item due to it being delivered by one of their other sellers!


Exactly why I don't use them any more. Funnt thing is this morning I received a parcel from them and I never ordered anything, albeit it had my name and assress on the delivery note. Feel a little sad about this really as it's a coup[le of gifts for a 2yr old... so the little fella won't get it for xmas now.


----------

